# 
?    . ,    .   ,  ?

----------


## deadok

?
    (    )   ,  .                 (   )     ,            .                     .       ,         . ,        .

----------


## Qosta

> ?
>     (    )   ,  .                 (   )     ,            .                     .       ,         . ,        .


  !     ,    .        ,        ,     .          ,   .     ,       .         .

----------

8-10,   .       ?        ! , , ,          ,   . .     !

----------

,       . 

  ,    ,   !   ,  ,  !

----------


## deadok

> !     ,    .        ,        ,     .          ,   .     ,       .         .


            .                     .      ()         .          , ,    .        , -              .

----------

, -              .[/QUOTE]


       ?     !       !     .

----------


## deadok

,        ,                .

----------

> ,        ,                .


,     ,    ,    !    !      ,      !

----------


## deadok

,   .        .                     .

----------

> ,   .        .                     .


    ""!          ,    ,    !     !

----------


## deadok

1)      ?  ?
2)       ?

----------


## Qosta

> ,     ,    ,    !    !      ,      !


      !      :       ,        !
                   .    ,  ,  ,     (   ).
   :
1. ,   .
2.   .           .
3. .            .   ,      ,      .     ,           ,   .       ,     !
,    .

----------

Storn?

----------


## Akilah

1.    (        )      . 2.      ,           (   )   ,    ,       ,

----------

